# Looking for an mdg-1



## Mechanix365 (Aug 5, 2022)

_looking for a place to purchase an mdg-1 or whatever the current diagnostic connector interface tool is to hook to the ms261cm,362cm,400i&500i. My local dealers all basically told me to get lost whwn it came to that tool.... I dont care about the pricetag. I just want one with working software...._


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 5, 2022)

As I understand it you can’t download the software without a dealer license. The MDG-1 use to come with software but not anymore. I’m sure there’s ways around that though.


----------

